# New User



## Kyme75 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi all!

Apparently I'm a big rule breaker.. I created this account recently and today made the big leap into commenting and in my typical way of doing life, happened across new User info, vocally verbalized my whoops! And and cue the husband responds with "now what!?" 😉


✌🏻
Kyme75


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Life is short....breaking rules makes life interesting


----------

